# Corner Moulding...Angles.



## ctuckr68 (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy, Folks.


Bough my first house last year and been working/learning a lot about this stuff...love this website, very good info. Anyway. I'm moulding the rooms and have a bit of a problem. I'm not sure how to get through these corners in the kitchen. I'm guessing a stop of some sort is my only option, but i have no idea with all the different angles here...or if mouding here will even be possible. Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Possible*

It's possible.
You may have to hand cope the ends to get a proper fit as getting the compound angles measured accurately will be tough.
I would start with the long horizontal runs then cope the angled roof section last. That way you have a shorter piece to handle.

Any other suggestion out there?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Any other suggestion out there?


 
Unless you are an experienced trimmer, I would recommend a corner block. :smile:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Go to Contractor talk and do a search
This has been discussed in length.

No BLOCKS!!!!!!!:no:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out this technique.












 









.


----------



## ctuckr68 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sure there will be a lot of trial and error to get it figured out. This gives me some direction at least now. All good suggestions...thanks!


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

You need to cut a transition piece (looks like a triangle pie piece). One side is cut normal upside down in saw. The other side of transition piece is cut with material right side up (as you would view it on wall) cut as an outside corner splitting the degree of rake. You will make another transition piece at ceiling but the cuts are reversed on each side so to bring your crown back to a normal installation.


----------



## KB Services (Nov 28, 2006)

You only need two things.

1. http://www.compoundmiter.com/true_angle_tool.html
Buy the package w/DVD

2.http://www.boschtools.com/products/tools/pages/boschproductdetail.aspx?pid=dwm40l


----------



## erader00 (Apr 10, 2011)

> I would start with the long horizontal runs then cope the angled roof section last.


Do that first

Get a piece of scap molding and cut it at an angle that you think is close. Hold it up on the wall and take a straight edge on the wall going down and scribe the line on to the piece of scrap. Take it to your saw and match your saw to that line. Cut an inside corner and cope that. Make sure that fits and then do that with the right sized piece.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

It's not hard once you understand. It's the same process for crown on a cathedral ceiling. The link that cabinetman supplied to Gary Katz's website is a good one. He has dvd's available that show process for running this.


----------



## Stefflus (Apr 13, 2011)

I was forced into a cathedral moulding job once. My boss insisted despite my fears about the rough stone walls, the sloppy workmanship from the contractor that built the house which had the ceiling waving along in all sorts of angles, and the elaborate profile of the MDF moulding the customer had bought.
It also turned out that ripping the moulding to fit the roofs angle would break through the deep profile, so that's another thing to consider..


----------

